# CHINA SE LA HA SACADOOOOOOO TIENE SEMIS DE MENOS DE 7 NANOMETROSSSSSSSS



## JJEJEJEJE (7 Ago 2022)

DE LOCOSSSSSSSSSSSSS EEUU POR DETRAS DE CHINA SIN SABERLO JAJAJAJJAJAJ


YA PUEDEN LLENAR DE $$$$$ A INTEL PARA QUE SE PONGA LAS PILAS Y HAGAN SEMIS DE ULTIMA GENERACIÓN.
TAIWAN Y CHINA EN LA ELITE.
EEUU EN LA MIERDAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## George Orwell (7 Ago 2022)

¿Y tienen la litografía? Porque EEUU ya ha amenazado oficialmente a Holanda si ASML vende litografía menor a 14nm a cualquiera que no sean ellos. Que para eso aprobaron una ley en su parlamento, para que la cumpla el resto del mundo y sus empresas se forren.


----------



## Pirrakas (7 Ago 2022)

Qué cabrón el Vizner, menudo verano se está pegando el mamón. Vuelve ya a plató coño y da caña a Perro Sanxe!


----------



## HDR (7 Ago 2022)

EEUU tiene más dinero que China y Rusia juntas, mucho más. Sin embargo, China y Rusia desarrollan la tecnología más puntera (hipersónicos, chip 7nm...) y EEUU desarrolla... Maricones. Chochocharlas. Travelos. Empoderadas. Negros.

Por tanto, no, la moral no da igual, no es una cosa de antiguos de la que se pueda prescindir sin sufrir duras consecuencias. No da igual, la moral influye muchísimo más que la economía y que cualquier otra variable. Sin una moral tradicional decente no hay nada. La sociedad occidental está impregnada de la degradación moral más profunda y obscena jamás vista en toda la Historia. No tiene futuro, ya está derrotada. Los siguientes 50 años serán de hundimiento. Los 50 posteriores serán quizás incluso de desaparición plena.


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2022)

A ver, si a China le sale rentable la fabricación de cosas tecnológicas, entonces tarde o temprano lo van a conseguir, aunque haya boicot. Por el contrario, si a España no le sale rentable fabricarlo, no lo vamos a conseguir, aunque no haya boicot.


----------



## qbit (7 Ago 2022)

HDR dijo:


> EEUU tiene más dinero que China y Rusia juntas, mucho más. Sin embargo, China y Rusia desarrollan la tecnología más puntera (hipersónicos, chip 7mm...) y EEUU desarrolla... Maricones. Chochocharlas. Travelos. Empoderadas. Negros.
> 
> Por tanto, no, la moral no da igual, no es una cosa de antiguos de la que se pueda prescindir sin sufrir duras consecuencias. No da igual, la moral influye muchísimo más que la economía y que cualquier otra variable. Sin una moral decente no hay nada. La sociedad occidental está impregnada de la degradación moral más profunda y obscena jamás vista en toda la Historia. No tiene futuro, ya está derrotada. Los siguientes 50 años serán de hundimiento. Los 50 posteriores serán quizás incluso de desaparición plena.



La moral es el esqueleto de la sociedad: Moral > Intelectualidad > Físico.

Por eso lo primero que hace el régimen mundialista es corromper la moral del país cuyos gobernantes soborna o en el que ha dado un golpe de Esgtado o una "revolución de colores".


----------



## burbucoches (7 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Ya lo dije yo antes el martes de la semana pasada. En burbuja como siempre un paso por delante. *@Pajarotto @qbit
> ​
> ​*Lo de China y Taiwan no es mas que un teatrillo de guiñol. Taiwan es de facto China desde hace AÑOS. *
> China tiene dos pequeños estados mascota con los que trolear al mundo, y de ideologías completamente opuestas. Uno es socialcomunista de linea dura como Corea del Norte y el otro el ultraliberal y democratico Taiwan.
> ...



Es ustec UN Santo profeta Dogtor


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (7 Ago 2022)

burbucoches dijo:


> Es ustec UN Santo profeta Dogtor


----------



## Cosme Oriol (7 Ago 2022)

Se entiende ahora el viaje de la Pelosi y la petada de las criptos...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Y tienen la litografía? Porque EEUU ya ha amenazado oficialmente a Holanda si ASML vende litografía menor a 14nm a cualquiera que no sean ellos. Que para eso aprobaron una ley en su parlamento, para que la cumpla el resto del mundo y sus empresas se forren.



La litografía de 5nm de la SMIC (China), el TSMC (Taiwan) y SAMSUNG (Corea) es de DESARROLLO PROPIO (N5P con SoIC 3D), basándose en la ASML holandesa, pero mejorándola aplicando unos filtros.


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

Eso significa que por fin podrán jakear el bitcoño y llevarlo a 0?


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La litografía de 5nm de la SMIC (China), el TSMC (Taiwan) y SAMSUNG (Corea) es de DESARROLLO PROPIO (N5P con SoIC 3D), basándose en la ASML holandesa, pero mejorándola aplicando unos filtros.



Hijopvte accionista de Día y Samsung,


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Hijopvte accionista de Día y Samsung,



¿Que le parecen mis brillantes analisis geoestrategicos y de alta tecnologia?

Sería un analista militar cojonudo.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

Qué empresa?


----------



## jkaza (8 Ago 2022)

Subirán las empresas chinas en bolsa o las deslistarán como hicieron con las rusas?


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿Que le parecen mis brillantes analisis geoestrategicos y de alta tecnologia?
> 
> Sería un analista militar cojonudo.



He de decir que son muy buenos para un sencillo celador.Yo estoy muerto pero si viviera lo enchufaria en el Pentágono y follariamos becarias a pelito como las que poníamos a los presidentes.La auténtica salucccc, se nota que la gente no se pone mala porque esta de vacaciones y tiene poco curro.Usted no sería ya es un gran analista en general, es algo que se lleva no se aprende ,es innato.Se tiene o no se tiene es como ser rápido o no.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

Qué opináis de Qualcomm? En cierto modo no está mejor posicionado que Intel?


----------



## _V_ (8 Ago 2022)

Semis de menos de 7nm fabrica Taiwan y Corea del Sur.

Específicamente, SMIC dijo que comenzaría a fabricar 5 nm en la segunda mitad de 2024, en una entrevista a Goldman Sachs.

Por otro lado: Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
China hace poquito a empezado a fabricar 7nm.

Que un tío me diga que le ha llegado una gráfica que pone que tiene menos de 7nm me la pela. Estarían riéndose desde el CCP en canales oficiales si fuera verdad.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué opináis de Qualcomm? En cierto modo no está mejor posicionado que Intel?



¿En que foundry se fabrican los chips de Qualcomm, compañia americana con sede central en Dellaware (donde pedobiden)? adivinenlo caballeros ...

Fuente Google:
*¿Quién fabrica los chips de Qualcomm?*
TSMC, Samsung, SMIC y Global Foundries controlan más de la mitad de estas plantas y *fabrican* en ella los diseños de empresas como Apple, *Qualcomm*, AMD o Nvidia.12 dic 2021​


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> He de decir que son muy buenos para un sencillo celador.Yo estoy muerto pero si viviera lo enchufaria en el Pentágono y follariamos becarias a pelito como las que poníamos a los presidentes.La auténtica salucccc, se nota que la gente no se pone mala porque esta de vacaciones y tiene poco curro.Usted no sería ya es un gran analista en general, es algo que se lleva no se aprende ,es innato.Se tiene o no se tiene es como ser rápido o no.


----------



## medion_no (8 Ago 2022)

Que nos comen los chinos.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


>



Si ya lo sé, hablo a nivel de diseño, si no será mejor que Intel.


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> ¿En que foundry se fabrican los chips de Qualcomm, compañia americana con sede central en Dellaware (donde pedobiden)? adivinenlo caballeros ...
> 
> Fuente Google:
> *¿Quién fabrica los chips de Qualcomm?*
> TSMC, Samsung, SMIC y Global Foundries controlan más de la mitad de estas plantas y *fabrican* en ella los diseños de empresas como Apple, *Qualcomm*, AMD o Nvidia.12 dic 2021​



Dellaware menudo sitio ,todas estas grandes corporaciones están allí , mi amigo y profesor Henry tuvo una casa allí, buenas cerezas comíamos,que tiempos.


----------



## Felson (8 Ago 2022)

No sé en el futuro, pero hasta ahora, EEUU siempre ha estado detrás de China y por ahí le ha dado.


----------



## matias331 (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Ya lo dije yo antes el martes de la semana pasada. En burbuja como siempre un paso por delante. *@Pajarotto @qbit
> ​
> ​*Lo de China y Taiwan no es mas que un teatrillo de guiñol. Taiwan es de facto China desde hace AÑOS. *
> _*China tiene dos pequeños estados mascota con los que trolear al mundo*_, y de ideologías completamente opuestas. Uno es socialcomunista aislacionista de linea dura como _*Corea del Norte*_ y el otro el ultraliberal y democratico _*Taiwan*_. La mascota coreana amenaza nuclearmente a la sajonada poniéndoselos de corbata porque_ "ej que estah loco er quinyon eze" ;_ mientras que la mascota ultraliberal taiwanesa ladra como perrillo pequeño a su amo chino y trolea en modo dios a la judeosajonada, poseyendo la producción, copiando y mejorando la tecnología occidental de semiconductores mas avanzada.​
> ...



Pero se imaginan que China tome taiwan y dejen de venderle a Aple, Nvidia, Dell, HP, AMD, etc. etc..... desaparecen....porque 14 nm ya fue....


----------



## matias331 (8 Ago 2022)

_V_ dijo:


> Semis de menos de 7nm fabrica Taiwan y Corea del Sur.
> 
> Específicamente, SMIC dijo que comenzaría a fabricar 5 nm en la segunda mitad de 2024, en una entrevista a Goldman Sachs.
> 
> ...



Samsung ya esta en 3nm 
Samsung 3nm, empieza la producción de chips más eficiente


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (8 Ago 2022)

Nadie ha copiado las máquinas EUV (extreme ultra violet) de ASML. Lo que ha hecho SMIC es reciclar máquinas de litografía de la generación anterior DUV (deep ultra violet) para llegar a los 7nm pero con una eficiencia menor.


----------



## Felson (8 Ago 2022)

No se puede sacar algo que apenas llega más allá de unos nanómetros de la cremallera.


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Ago 2022)

¿pero en USA no iban ya por los 2 nm?


----------



## guanoincoming (8 Ago 2022)

Ya se sabía que los chinos la tenían pequeña.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> Eso significa que por fin podrán jakear el bitcoño y llevarlo a 0?



El algoritmo matemático del bitcoin es completamente reventable con un ordenador cuántico desde hace un par de años, por tanto bitcoin vale 0.

Ese fue el principio del fin y el momento justo en el que bitcoin pasó de ser una moneda no fiduciaria a un activo financiero mas el cual pumpear, vender para enrriquecerse y luego hundirlo.

Bitcoin está muerto y enterrado.


----------



## AssGaper (8 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Y tienen la litografía? Porque EEUU ya ha amenazado oficialmente a Holanda si ASML vende litografía menor a 14nm a cualquiera que no sean ellos. Que para eso aprobaron una ley en su parlamento, para que la cumpla el resto del mundo y sus empresas se forren.



Llevan vendiendo litografia de 7 nm a Asia (TMSC por ejemplo) desde 2019


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Qué opináis de Qualcomm? En cierto modo no está mejor posicionado que Intel?



Pues curiosamente Intel es la única de las compañías grandes americanas que fabrica sus propios SoC. Teniendo en cuenta la famosa ley USA recién aprobada de la que habla otro forista, precisamente es la mejor posicionada de todas.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Ya lo dije yo antes el martes de la semana pasada. En burbuja como siempre un paso por delante. *@Pajarotto @qbit
> ​
> ​*Lo de China y Taiwan no es mas que un teatrillo de guiñol. Taiwan es de facto China desde hace AÑOS. *
> _*China tiene dos pequeños estados mascota con los que trolear al mundo*_, y de ideologías completamente opuestas. Uno es socialcomunista aislacionista de linea dura como _*Corea del Norte*_ y el otro el ultraliberal y democratico _*Taiwan*_. La mascota coreana amenaza nuclearmente a la sajonada poniéndoselos de corbata porque_ "ej que estah loco er quinyon eze" ;_ mientras que la mascota ultraliberal taiwanesa ladra como perrillo pequeño a su amo chino y trolea en modo dios a la judeosajonada, poseyendo la producción, copiando y mejorando la tecnología occidental de semiconductores mas avanzada.​
> ...



No te flipes que las nuevas fabricas necesitan solo 2-3 años en estar operativas.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ago 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Que nos comen los chinos.



Ya hace tiempo que nos han comio, nos han digerio y nos han cagao a hezcopetazos en petxos.

Los jodidos asiáticos tienen un CI brutal, los únicos que podemos hacerles un poco la competencia intelectualmente somos los blanquitos y estamos apoyardaos con el NWO LGTBIQ+ y mierdas de esas.

Es el fin de occidente tal y como lo conocemos. En 100 años o en menos el centro de poder mundial estará en asia. Y miedo me dan porque son como putos robocs, no tienen sentimientos son mentes colmena literalmente.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (8 Ago 2022)

van a fabricar mas mierda china que no dura ni el tiempo de garantía


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

EL FOLLACAJAS dijo:


> Pues curiosamente Intel es la única de las compañías grandes americanas que fabrica sus propios SoC. Teniendo en cuenta la famosa ley USA recién aprobada de la que habla otro forista, precisamente es la mejor posicionada de todas.



Intel la mejor posicionada?

A Qualcomm TSMC le sigue fabricando lo que sea. Y los diseños de Qualcomm los veo más modernos que los de Intel.

Si Intel en unos años logra igualar a TSMC, podrá también fabricar lo de Qualcomm.


----------



## Sr. Pérez (8 Ago 2022)

Ajá... pero... ¿funcionan?

Lo digo porque con estas noticias siempre me acuerdo del J-20 y luego resulta que apenas volaba, giraba despacito y adquirir y disparar, estamos trabajando en ello.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (8 Ago 2022)

y yo con una puta mierda de i5 3570k con litografia de 22nm

pero sigo tan contento. Hasta que reviente.


----------



## Octopus (8 Ago 2022)

Brutaterrimo Alfredo!Casi escupo el Cafe xd


----------



## Nenos (8 Ago 2022)

Los chinos con sus calidades inferiores, que además mal copian productos existentes.
Cuando los demás países dejen de comprarles la basura que venden se les explotará su burbuja y luego se morirán del hambre.


----------



## lostsoul242 (8 Ago 2022)

Blade Runner , el juego de rol de Cyberpunk de 1988 (en el que se basa el juego de PC actual) , y tantos otros que incluyen grandes megalopolis hechas en arcologias (Trantor de Isaac Asimov o Coruscant de Star Wars) ya lo veian claro en los 80s


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Ago 2022)

Me hacéis buscar cada rollo en el internec...quitáis las ganas de navegar.





__





Nanolitografía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (8 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Ya lo dije yo antes el martes de la semana pasada. En burbuja como siempre un paso por delante. *@Pajarotto @qbit
> ​
> ​*Lo de China y Taiwan no es mas que un teatrillo de guiñol. Taiwan es de facto China desde hace AÑOS. *
> _*China tiene dos pequeños estados mascota con los que trolear al mundo*_, y de ideologías completamente opuestas. Uno es socialcomunista aislacionista de linea dura como _*Corea del Norte*_ y el otro el ultraliberal y democratico _*Taiwan*_. La mascota coreana amenaza nuclearmente a la sajonada poniéndoselos de corbata porque_ "ej que estah loco er quinyon eze" ;_ mientras que la mascota ultraliberal taiwanesa ladra como perrillo pequeño a su amo chino y trolea en modo dios a la judeosajonada, poseyendo la producción, copiando y mejorando la tecnología occidental de semiconductores mas avanzada.​
> ...



Todo genial, pero asumes que china no forma parte de la judiada.
Todos forman parte de la Judiada.


----------



## auricooro (8 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Y tienen la litografía? Porque EEUU ya ha amenazado oficialmente a Holanda si ASML vende litografía menor a 14nm a cualquiera que no sean ellos. Que para eso aprobaron una ley en su parlamento, para que la cumpla el resto del mundo y sus empresas se forren.



Por lo que he escuchado solo de sabe que se ha encontrado un chip chino de menos de 7 nm en una tarjeta destinada a minería cripto.
Han conseguido una máquina de asml? Han conseguido fabricar ellos la maquinita?
Están usando otra tecnología?
Se acabarán follando los chinos a asml tsmc and company??
De momento asml subiendo un 2%, no parece que la noticia haya influido.


----------



## estupeharto (8 Ago 2022)

Ya taldas en complal Tela chino jejeje


----------



## auricooro (8 Ago 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> y yo con una puta mierda de i5 3570k con litografia de 22nm
> 
> pero sigo tan contento. Hasta que reviente.



Yo le he comprado a mi padre este bicho y está tan feliz



https://amzn.to/3ddKAHV


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Intel la mejor posicionada?
> 
> A Qualcomm TSMC le sigue fabricando lo que sea. Y los diseños de Qualcomm los veo más modernos que los de Intel.
> 
> Si Intel en unos años logra igualar a TSMC, podrá también fabricar lo de Qualcomm.











El Congreso de EE. UU. aprueba la 'Ley Chips and Science' | DW | 30.07.2022


Con la ley 'Chips and Science' que fomenta la fabricación de semiconductores, el gobierno de Estados Unidos quiere aumentar su competitividad frente a los fabricantes chinos.




www.dw.com












La ex portavoz de TSMC dice que la ley CHIPS no ayudará a impulsar la producción de chips en EE.UU


Una veterana de TSMC dice que los 52.000 millones de la ley CHIPS es poco dinero para construir fábricas. Sugiere destinarlos a investigación




elchapuzasinformatico.com












EE.UU prohíbe el envío de equipos para fabricar chips en China a 14 nm


EE.UU ha prohibido el envío de equipos para crear chips hacia China, donde el país asiático no podrá crear ninguno por debajo de 14 nm,




elchapuzasinformatico.com












Estados Unidos invertirá 52.000 millones de dólares en chips. La buena noticia es que no es suficiente para dejar atrás a Europa


Estados Unidos ya tiene su plan de inversión pública para potenciar el sector tecnológico y científico. El Congreso ha votado a favor de la 'Chips and Science...




www.xataka.com












U.S. Passes CHIPS Act, Increasing Restrictions on China Lead to Rising Geopolitical Risk, Says Trendforce


The disruption of the chip supply chain caused by the pandemic in the past two years, as well as geopolitical flashpoints such as Sino-US trade fricti



www.businesswire.com





No se trata de tener el mejor SoC, que sería debatible para según qué aplicaciones. Éste no es un mundo de absolutos, ni de lejos. Esta ley camufla en unas cuantas decenas de millardos (que son paja comparado con lo que van a invertir Samsung y TSMC) lo que realmente es: una ley proteccionista y de desglobalización. Es decir, EEUU lo que pretende es castigar la importación de semiconductores desde Asia, tal y como dice en la última noticia que te enlazo.
Por eso Intel, que fabrica sus propios SoC y ya tiene plantas en EEUU, tiene una cierta ventaja en un mercado al que van a pasar la podadora y que pagaremos tú y yo. Con creces además.

No estoy diciendo que sea mejor, ni peor. Es que EEUU nos está empujando a un escenario donde todos vamos a ser notablemente más pobres y posiblemente ni con esas se termine de frenar a China.

De todas formas, Qualcomm aún no ha presentado su solución para servidores con arquitectura ARM. Éste es el gran paso que todos esperan y hasta ahora sólo Amazon. Ése es el pelotazo que todos están buscando. Intel ha llegado tarde a esa ola; pero sigue siendo el principal agente del mercado y lleva siéndolo desde que IBM se retiró. La fabricación es cierto que Intel ha tenido problemas gordos con los 10nm y finalmente ha desistido. Pero como dato, Intel ha tenido SoC de 14nm rindiendo mejor que otros a 7 nm. Precisamente donde más ha sufrido ha sido a la hora de escalar en número de núcleos (servidores), pero no con Qualcomm, sino con los Epic de AMD.


----------



## Larsil (8 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> ¿Y tienen la litografía? Porque EEUU ya ha amenazado oficialmente a Holanda si ASML vende litografía menor a 14nm a cualquiera que no sean ellos. Que para eso aprobaron una ley en su parlamento, para que la cumpla el resto del mundo y sus empresas se forren.



Qué dices. ¿Qué les están coaccionando?


----------



## Ufo (8 Ago 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> DE LOCOSSSSSSSSSSSSS EEUU POR DETRAS DE CHINA SIN SABERLO JAJAJAJJAJAJ
> 
> 
> YA PUEDEN LLENAR DE $$$$$ A INTEL PARA QUE SE PONGA LAS PILAS Y HAGAN SEMIS DE ULTIMA GENERACIÓN.
> ...



Dentro de poco tendremos teorías de conspiración como el 5G....


----------



## Topollillo (8 Ago 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> China presenta computadora cuántica 10.000 millones de veces más rápida
> 
> 
> Científicos chinos han establecido un prototipo de computadora cuántica llamado "Jiuzhang...
> ...



Se te olvido el 20% de parados crónicos.


----------



## djvan (8 Ago 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> DE LOCOSSSSSSSSSSSSS EEUU POR DETRAS DE CHINA SIN SABERLO JAJAJAJJAJAJ
> 
> 
> YA PUEDEN LLENAR DE $$$$$ A INTEL PARA QUE SE PONGA LAS PILAS Y HAGAN SEMIS DE ULTIMA GENERACIÓN.
> ...




Ja jajjaa por eso están obsesionados con invadir Taiwán..

Porque les va muy bien a los chinos fabricando chips 

Jojojo , ya lo dije en otro hilo, que esto de China es humo


----------



## Diquesi (8 Ago 2022)

Joder, a ver si pasa el agosto y empieza el cole, no paran de abrir hilos de mierda


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Ago 2022)

Bulldozerbass dijo:


> Me hacéis buscar cada rollo en el internec...quitáis las ganas de navegar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Burbujear siendo un hijnorante es complicado, sí.


----------



## FatalFary (8 Ago 2022)

A todos los que van por ahí diciendo que la tecnología China es basura porque tienen unas calidades de mierda y nunca tendrán nada que hacer respecto a la occidental, la japonesa o la coreana, habría que recordarles que Japón y Corea empezaron siendo justo eso: fabricantes de mierda barata y poco fiable. Y míralos ahora.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (8 Ago 2022)

Eso esta por ver , Intel ya suministra chips supuestamente de 7 nm para bitmain


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

EL FOLLACAJAS dijo:


> El Congreso de EE. UU. aprueba la 'Ley Chips and Science' | DW | 30.07.2022
> 
> 
> Con la ley 'Chips and Science' que fomenta la fabricación de semiconductores, el gobierno de Estados Unidos quiere aumentar su competitividad frente a los fabricantes chinos.
> ...



Ya...

En cualquier caso, lo que digo es que no veo a Intel poniéndose las pilas con ARM, y si al final Intel funde, no podrá aceptar pedidos de Qualcomm?

PD: ¿No crees que el mercado móvil es el más importante y ahí tiene el trono inexpugnable Qualcomm? (Apple aparte).


----------



## Zbigniew (8 Ago 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> A todos los que van por ahí diciendo que la tecnología China es basura porque tienen unas calidades de mierda y nunca tendrán nada que hacer respecto a la occidental, la japonesa o la coreana, habría que recordarles que Japón y Corea empezaron siendo justo eso: fabricantes de mierda barata y poco fiable. Y míralos ahora.



Efectivamente y Japon ya en los 70ss le daba sopa con ondas a los yankis en muchasssss cosas.


----------



## Azote87 (8 Ago 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Ya hace tiempo que nos han comio, nos han digerio y nos han cagao a hezcopetazos en petxos.
> 
> Los jodidos asiáticos tienen un CI brutal, los únicos que podemos hacerles un poco la competencia intelectualmente somos los blanquitos y estamos apoyardaos con el NWO LGTBIQ+ y mierdas de esas.
> 
> Es el fin de occidente tal y como lo conocemos. En 100 años o en menos el centro de poder mundial estará en asia. Y miedo me dan porque son como putos robocs, no tienen sentimientos son mentes colmena literalmente.



no es que tengan ci brutal es que los enseñan a trabajar y sacrificarse , en la escuela se aprende ciencias .

aquí se aprende a dudar de tu sexo ,chupar plátanos , hacerse gallardas y luego a estudiar leyes estupidas para opositar y vivir del estado .


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ago 2022)

Azote87 dijo:


> no es que tengan ci brutal es que los enseñan a trabajar y sacrificarse , en la escuela se aprende ciencias .
> 
> aquí se aprende a dudar de tu sexo ,chupar plátanos , hacerse gallardas y luego a estudiar leyes estupidas para opositar y vivir del estado .



A ver eso también, pero que tienen un CI broootal es muy cierto. 

Por ejemplo cuando los USA ganaron las olimpiadas esas de matemáticas, si miras la foto en la noticia, en el equipo usano hay 4 asiaticos, 2 cagaplayas y una que si que parece la única caucásica.









El equipo de EE. UU. obtiene victoria en competencia internacional de matemáticas


Por tercera vez en cuatro años el equipo de EE. UU. obtuvo el primer puesto en la Olimpíada Matemática Internacional, la norma de excelencia en las matemáticas juveniles.




share.america.gov


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (8 Ago 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> A ver eso también, pero que tienen un CI broootal es muy cierto.
> 
> Por ejemplo cuando los USA ganaron las olimpiadas esas de matemáticas, si miras la foto en la noticia, en el equipo usano hay 4 asiaticos, 2 cagaplayas y una que si que parece la única caucásica.
> 
> ...



La caucásica solo lleva el cartel, no participó…solo eran 6 participantes por país…


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ago 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La caucásica solo lleva el cartel, no participó…solo eran 6 participantes por país…



Jajajajaj encima eso


----------



## Bulldozerbass (8 Ago 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Burbujear siendo un hijnorante es complicado, sí.



...No todos disfrutamos de la erudición requerida para bucear en esta fosa séptica, respetado y antiguo conforero.


----------



## George Orwell (8 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ya...
> 
> En cualquier caso, lo que digo es que no veo a Intel poniéndose las pilas con ARM, y si al final Intel funde, no podrá aceptar pedidos de Qualcomm?
> 
> PD: ¿No crees que el mercado móvil es el más importante y ahí tiene el trono inexpugnable Qualcomm? (Apple aparte).



El mercado más importante, como te han dicho, es el de servidores. Con muchísima diferencia además. De hecho, es estratégico.

Otra cosa es que pensemos que el mundo termina al salir del bar Paco y guardar el teléfono en el bolsillo.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (8 Ago 2022)

Desde que los chinos empezaron haciendo aphones copias a pasar a Apple por la montera con realmes y xiaomis a mitad de precio estaba claro que Usa iba a abrir grande el hojete


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

George Orwell dijo:


> El mercado más importante, como te han dicho, es el de servidores. Con muchísima diferencia además. De hecho, es estratégico.
> 
> Otra cosa es que pensemos que el mundo termina al salir del bar Paco y guardar el teléfono en el bolsillo.



Lo desconocía. No es que despreciara el de servidores, pero, ¿que sea más importante que el de móviles? Si alguien indica las cifras se lo agradecería.

Por otro lado, Qualcomm a lo mejor en el futuro da el salto a servidores, está por ver. Pero al revés, Intel dando el salto a móviles, no parece que vaya a pasar. Si alguien cree que me equivoco por favor que indique dónde.


----------



## ueee3 (8 Ago 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Desde que los chinos empezaron haciendo aphones copias a pasar a Apple por la montera con realmes y xiaomis a mitad de precio estaba claro que Usa iba a abrir grande el hojete



Yo hay algo que no entiendo: si casi todo pasa por TSMC, ¿realmente es tanto el valor que aporta Apple, o pueden fácilmente robarle los diseños y de hecho ya lo habrán hecho? No sé si me explico bien.


----------



## Larsil (8 Ago 2022)

Soy Franco y yo apoyo que él pueda ser feliz con su trabajo.


----------



## Decipher (8 Ago 2022)

Y yo que lo vea.


----------



## Pollepolle (8 Ago 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> El CI de los chinos no es superior al de los caucásicos, lo que es superior es que al colegio, instituto y universidad van a estudiar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver. En China puede que saquen autenticas maquinas de resolver problemas pero la educacion funciona de manera distinta a Occidente. 

En Occidente nos enseñan a destacar y desafiar lo establecido. En Asia mas bien amoldan al individuo a la sociedad a ser el mejor en lo establecido. 

Asia conseguira grandes avances pero los descubrimientos disruptivos que llevan el conocimiento y la tecnica a saltos cualitativos seguiran produciendose en Occidente.

El dia que los aisaticos aprendan eso, posiblemente su sociedad se vaya a la mierda. En Europa llevamos milenios tocando los huevos al projimo y sabemos como gestionar los conflictos internos.


----------



## el segador (8 Ago 2022)

Los holandeses están ya con 2 nm.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

China's 7nm chip surprise: Not as worrying as it looks


Should we be worried? Well, size isn't everything




www.theregister.com





*La sorpresa del chip de 7 nm de China revela más de lo que le gustaría a Beijing*
_¿Deberíamos estar preocupados? Bueno, el tamaño no lo es todo._
Rupert Goodwins lun 1 ago 2022 // 09:30 UTC
OPINIÓN Después de décadas a la zaga del resto del mundo en la fabricación de chips de vanguardia, el estampador de arena chino Semiconductor Manufacturing International Corporation (SMIC) se ha metido silenciosamente en el negocio de los 7 nm. Eso es un salto enorme e inesperado.​
*¿Ha fracasado el embargo occidental?*​La noticia no proviene del propio SMIC sino de los analistas estadounidenses Techinsights . Compraron un chip SMIC y le quitaron la parte superior para revelar el alucinante siete nanómetros. *Y el silicio de proceso de 7 nm de China es una verdadera sorpresa. *Sin embargo, si presagia un cambio sísmico en la experiencia en chips del país que cambiará los mercados mundiales y las suposiciones occidentales es otra cuestión.​​Cada detalle en el informe revela el juego real. El proceso de 7 nm es una copia del nodo N7 que TSMC puso en producción en masa hace cuatro años. *China ha tenido acceso a un indeterminado numero de ex ingenieros de TSMC  y está gastando dinero infinito para ponerse al día con los chips,* por lo que la existencia de una fábrica clonada aún con dos ciclos de retraso gana un "bien hecho, supongo" por sí mismo.​​​​








China figured out how to make 7nm chips despite US sanctions


Foiled again, Team America




www.theregister.com





*China parece haber descubierto cómo hacer chips de 7 nm a pesar de las sanciones de EE. UU.*
_Frustrado de nuevo, Team America_
Dylan MartínVie 22 Jul 2022 // 17:55 UTC
Según los informes,* el gigante chino de semiconductores SMIC ha estado fabricando chips de 7 nanómetros desde el año pasado*, la mejor señal hasta ahora de que China ha encontrado una manera de desarrollar componentes avanzados a pesar de los esfuerzos de Estados Unidos para frenar las capacidades de silicio de cosecha propia del país.​Esto se basa en los hallazgos de la firma estadounidense de análisis de semiconductores TechInsights , que recientemente compró un ASIC de minería de criptomonedas fabricado por SMIC y descubrió que utiliza un proceso de 7 nm después de realizar un estudio de la matriz del chip. El ASIC está diseñado por una empresa llamada *MinerVa*, que *ha estado produciendo el chip en masa desde julio de 2021*, según su sitio web.​TechInsights dijo que el proceso de 7nm de SMIC parece ser una "copia cercana" del utilizado por el gigante de fundición taiwanés TSMC. Sin embargo, la firma dijo que el chip personalizado era probablemente un "trampolín" para que SMIC lograra un "verdadero proceso de 7 nm" que incluye tanto lógica escalada como celdas de bits de memoria.​La razón de esto es que los ASIC de criptominería _"probablemente no cuentan con la típica memoria de celda de bits que requiere la verdadera definición de tecnología de 7 nm",_ por lo que es más factible que el chip sea principalmente una demostración de la lógica de 7 nm.​"Este es el producto de tecnología más avanzada que TechInsights ha visto de SMIC hasta ahora y puede estar conduciendo a un verdadero proceso de 7nm que incorpora lógica escalada y celdas de bits de memoria", dijo TechInsights.​Es probable que el desarrollo sea recibido como una mala noticia para el gobierno de EE. UU., que ha estado tratando de ralentizar la capacidad de China para fabricar chips avanzados por motivos de seguridad nacional.​Si bien el chip de criptominería de 7 nm probablemente esté diseñado para uso comercial o de consumo, *es probable que el nodo de proceso termine en aplicaciones militares en China debido a la doctrina de "fusión militar-civil" del país , donde las empresas privadas deben compartir sus tecnologías con el EPL.*​


----------



## Pocholovsky (8 Ago 2022)

Hace algo asi como 6 meses (quizá algo mas) salió una noticia que alguien puso por el foro, y creo que lo que estamos viendo ahora es la consecuencia de aquello. Era algo relacionado con el robo de patentes en la delegacion china de TSMC. Por lo visto los chinos robaron un cojon de informacion y planos, e incluso me suena de que se celebró un juicio en china, y el gobierno chino absolvió a los culpables. Luego si tengo un rato la busco.


----------



## Kluster (8 Ago 2022)

Como se les ocurre meter toda la fabricacion de microprocesadores en Taiwan.

Hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Kluster (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En Occidente nos enseñan a destacar y desafiar lo establecido.



Eso era antes.

Ahora no te enseñan una mierda.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A ver. En China puede que saquen autenticas maquinas de resolver problemas pero la educacion funciona de manera distinta a Occidente.
> 
> En Occidente nos enseñan a destacar y desafiar lo establecido. En Asia mas bien amoldan al individuo a la sociedad a ser el mejor en lo establecido.
> 
> ...



Para que exista Creación primero tiene que haber conocimiento, luego caos y por ultimo creación.

Sin talento ni conocimiento previo no se puede inventar nada. Pero aun teniendo estos mencionados, sin una cierta libertad individual, humana y trangresora tambien es imposible inventar nada.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Ago 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Como se les ocurre meter toda la fabricacion de microprocesadores en Taiwan.
> 
> Hay que ser gilipollas.



Piensan que siendo su divisa hegemonica a nivel global y controlando la usura internacional no necesitan fabricas. Cosas de judios.


----------



## Javier.Finance (8 Ago 2022)

Desde cuando torbe controla de tecnología


----------



## Soundblaster (8 Ago 2022)

tenemos que desotanificar america.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ago 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> Eso era antes.
> 
> Ahora no te enseñan una mierda.



No pienso asi. En Occidente estan saliendo cracks de la fisica muy potentes como Juan Maldacena. Y españoles estan participando en proyectos punteros como el lhc, el iter, etc.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> No pienso asi. En Occidente estan saliendo cracks de la fisica muy potentes como Juan Maldacena. Y españoles estan participando en proyectos punteros como el lhc, el iter, etc.



Ese tipo nació antes de los 70. ¿Qué parte del "eso era antes" que te ha dicho el otro forero no has entendido?


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> *Ya lo dije yo antes el martes de la semana pasada. En burbuja como siempre un paso por delante. *@Pajarotto @qbit
> ​
> ​*Lo de China y Taiwan no es mas que un teatrillo de guiñol. Taiwan es de facto China desde hace AÑOS. *
> _*China tiene dos pequeños estados mascota con los que trolear al mundo*_, y de ideologías completamente opuestas. Uno es socialcomunista aislacionista de linea dura como _*Corea del Norte*_ y el otro el ultraliberal y democratico _*Taiwan*_. La mascota coreana amenaza nuclearmente a la sajonada poniéndoselos de corbata porque_ "ej que estah loco er quinyon eze" ;_ mientras que la mascota ultraliberal taiwanesa ladra como perrillo pequeño a su amo chino y trolea en modo dios a la judeosajonada, poseyendo la producción, copiando y mejorando la tecnología occidental de semiconductores mas avanzada.​
> ...



Gracias por la info Billy


----------



## T-34 (9 Ago 2022)

Apple tiene listos los de 3nm, china dices que va por 7?


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ago 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Ese tipo nació antes de los 70. ¿Qué parte del "eso era antes" que te ha dicho el otro forero no has entendido?



Pero estudio en los 90.


----------



## Destro (9 Ago 2022)

Mejor fuente: China figured out how to make 7nm chips despite US sanctions

SMIC, que es el mayor fabricante de semiconductores de China, ha comunicado que está fabricando chips de 7 nm desde el año pasado. Pese a las prohibiciones los chinos se las han arreglado para alcanzar los 7nm con máquinas lotográficas anteriores. En lugar de litografía con EUV (extreme ultraviolet light) han usado DUV (deep ultraviolet lithography). 

No obstante lo importante será ver cómo y cómo de rápido crean y evolucionan su propia tecnología litográfica.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Mejor fuente: China figured out how to make 7nm chips despite US sanctions
> 
> SMIC, que es el mayor fabricante de semiconductores de China, ha comunicado que está fabricando chips de 7 nm desde el año pasado. Pese a las prohibiciones los chinos se las han arreglado para alcanzar los 7nm con máquinas lotográficas anteriores. En lugar de litografía con EUV (extreme ultraviolet light) han usado DUV (deep ultraviolet lithography).
> 
> No obstante lo importante será ver cómo y cómo de rápido crean y evolucionan su propia tecnología litográfica.



Volvemos a la competencia entre bloques geopoliticos. Esto es una gran noticia para la ciencia y la tecnologia.


----------



## Destro (9 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Volvemos a la competencia entre bloques geopoliticos. Esto es una gran noticia para la ciencia y la tecnologia.



Estoy seguro de que era una buena noticia cuando había dos bloques que jugaban a modelos muy diferentes y los dos se hacían más fuertes, e incluso occidente tenía que demostrar que eran mejores en sentido social. De hecho tiene buena relación con la expansión de la clase media en occidente.

No estoy tan seguro de que sea bueno en la situación actual en la que somos el bloque que cae, de momento de forma que intenta ser controlada y disfrazada, pero que cae por estupideces que hemos cometido y que posiblemente sean irreversibles en relación a la caída.

Los chinos han sido los más inteligentes: han jugado al capitalismo desde su "comunismo", y parece que van a ser los vencedores.


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Ago 2022)

Estoy seguro que los chips malos de 5nm se los venden a Apple....


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Ago 2022)

Estoy seguro que los chips malos de 5nm se los venden a Apple....


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

¿7 nanómetros?
Van con un poco de retraso.


----------



## skan (9 Ago 2022)

Me comen la polla los putos chinos de mierda.


----------



## Max Aub (9 Ago 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> A ver eso también, pero que tienen un CI broootal es muy cierto.
> 
> Por ejemplo cuando los USA ganaron las olimpiadas esas de matemáticas, si miras la foto en la noticia, en el equipo usano hay 4 asiaticos, 2 cagaplayas y una que si que parece la única caucásica.
> 
> ...



Los chinos puede que tengan un CI cualitativo superior a los blancos pero carecen de la creatividad, inventiva y espíritu fáustico de la raza blanca. Con esto de los semiconductores se ha demostrado una vez más que si no les hubiera llegado esa tecnología holandesa / americana , por sí mismos, no lo hubieran conseguido.


----------



## thefuckingfury (9 Ago 2022)

Seguro que tienen que tirar el 80% de las obleas. China y control de calidad son antónimos por definición.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que era una buena noticia cuando había dos bloques que jugaban a modelos muy diferentes y los dos se hacían más fuertes, e incluso occidente tenía que demostrar que eran mejores en sentido social. De hecho tiene buena relación con la expansión de la clase media en occidente.
> 
> No estoy tan seguro de que sea bueno en la situación actual en la que somos el bloque que cae, de momento de forma que intenta ser controlada y disfrazada, pero que cae por estupideces que hemos cometido y que posiblemente sean irreversibles en relación a la caída.
> 
> Los chinos han sido los más inteligentes: han jugado al capitalismo desde su "comunismo", y parece que van a ser los vencedores.



Eso de la decadencia de Occidente es una chorrada. Ahora Occidente ejerce su colonialismo de una manera mas eficiente y discreta que en siglos anteriores. A traves de mecanismos financieros, tecnologicos, etc. 
Y esto de los chios es un buen ejemplo. Nadie tiene la tecnologia para hacer los chips tan compactos como aqui.

Y asi en miles de cosas. 

Pero en China juega a su favor los recursos y la cantidad de gente que pueden seleccionar duramente para sacar a los mejores.

En China jamas hubiera llegado a nada un tipo como Einstein que sacaba notas normales.


----------



## vpsn (10 Ago 2022)

China en los ultimos anhos ha dicho burradas como que controlan la fusion nuclear. No dijo que sea mentira pero de ahi a creerselo de primeras...


----------



## Destro (10 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Los chinos puede que tengan un CI cualitativo superior a los blancos pero carecen de la creatividad, inventiva y espíritu fáustico de la raza blanca. Con esto de los semiconductores se ha demostrado una vez más que si no les hubiera llegado esa tecnología holandesa / americana , por sí mismos, no lo hubieran conseguido.



Explícanos entonces cómo fue posible que Huawei lograra un 5G años por delante del occidental y que tuvieran que bloquearlo para que no se comiera el mercado.

Por otra parte mira en la mierda que se está convirtiendo Europa, pese a que somos "seres de luz"


----------



## Destro (10 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En China jamas hubiera llegado a nada un tipo como Einstein que sacaba notas normales.



Precisamente Einstein tuvo que largarse de Europa, porque era judío, y muchos científicos "alemanes puros" se reían de sus teorías científicas.


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Precisamente Einstein tuvo que largarse de Europa, y muchos científicos "alemanes puros" se reían de sus teorías científicas.



No se que tiene que ver con lo que he dicho.


----------



## Destro (10 Ago 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Pero en China juega a su favor los recursos y la cantidad de gente que pueden seleccionar duramente para sacar a los mejores.



Ahí has dado en una de las claves: tienen millones de ingenieros/científicos, muchos más que en occidente. Por simple % de población habrá un montón de genios.

Luego te olvidas de otras dos cosas claves:

1/ Defienden su país, sus valores, sus tradiciones, todo lo contrario que en occidente.

2/ Igual o más importante: su SISTEMA EDUCADTIVO es SUPEREXIGENTE, todo lo opuesto a lo que sucede en occidente. Como degeneración mira España, el nviel de estupidización general de la población, y cómo la educación es peor y peor en todos los sentidos. Ahora hasta van a poder terminar la ESO con todo suspenso, pasando de curso y con promoción automática. Es que le quitan el valor a todo.


----------



## Destro (10 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Me comen la polla los putos chinos de mierda.



Claro, seguro que no compras ni usas nada que esté hecho en China.

Desgraciadaemente serán tus hijos e hijas, si es que los tienes y no eres o gay o "autoinfertilziado" para no tenerlos, los que tendrán que comer lo que mencionas por un cuenco de sopa.


----------



## Max Aub (10 Ago 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Explícanos entonces cómo fue posible que Huawei lograra un 5G años por delante del occidental y que tuvieran que bloquearlo para que no se comiera el mercado.
> 
> Por otra parte mira en la mierda que se está convirtiendo Europa, pese a que somos "seres de luz"



Si los blancos no hubieran inventado el teléfono móvil, los chinos el juagüei ni lo hubieran imaginado ni en varios siglos. China siempre va a remolque de lo que inventa el blanco. Y sí, no quita para que sean una superpotencia y tengan un sistema educativo y de investigación desprovisto de chorradas LGTBQ y climáticas que son la rémora de Occidente.


----------



## Destro (10 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Si los blancos no hubieran inventado el teléfono móvil, los chinos el juagüei ni lo hubieran imaginado ni en varios siglos. China siempre va a remolque de lo que inventa el blanco. Y sí, no quita para que sean una superpotencia y tengan un sistema educativo y de investigación desprovisto de chorradas LGTBQ y climáticas que son la rémora de Occidente.



Claro, porque la IMPRENTA la inventaron los blancos, y también el papel moneda y también la pólvora   Vamos  

Los chinos usaban la imprenta con tipos móviles siglos antes de que Gutemberg la "inventara para Europa". A ver si lo pillas.

Ante tu ignorancia voy a ir más allá: cuando la HISPANIDAD tomó contacto con China por el Pacífico (el que por siglos fue llamado "el lago español"), los chinos tenían de todo y en abundancia, no podíamos venderles absolutamente NADA. Lo único que necesitaban de lo que teníamos era la plata (que la usaban como moneda e incluso en cierto momento llegó a valer allí más que el oro).

El galeón de Manila iba cargado sólo con plata a China y volvía con con todo tipo de bienes chinos, que no existían en occidente, para vender en América y Europa.

Por supuesto que a nivel científico occidente fue el primero a nivel mundial, y la referencia, pero si miras quién hace ciencia hoy verás que tu "supremacía blanca" se va al garete. De hecho verás que en las facultades de ciencia de las mejores universidades de EEUU hay un montón de "chinos", y que de ningún sitio salen más ingenieros y científicos que de las universidades chinas.

Y ya si comparas el nivel actual de las universidades españolas con las chinas te da algo, porque el nivel en España no deja de bajar y bajar (naturalmente hay unos pocos de estudiantes que son muy buenos incluso en esas condiciones). Dicho por un profesor de universidad española: "Hoy damos notables a quienes hace años habríamos suspendido". En China estoy seguro de que no pasa eso.

Y otra cosa más: gran parte del talento va donde está el dinero. De hecho EEUU tiene el mejor talento porque ahí es donde más dinero hay (no en vano emite la moneda mundial). ¿Qué sucederá el día en que China sea la mayor potencia económica del mundo y/o se acabe el dólar como moneda mundial (y la creación infinita de los mimos)? El talento mundial podría desplazarse a China (aparte de contar con el que ya tienen).

Para nosotros va ser muy jodido, porque una cosa es aprender inglés (que usa caracteres latinos), y otra aprender escritura china  De hecho no creo que aquí el chino sea un idioma importante ni aún el día en que ellos sean la primera potencia mundial en todo y occidente esté derrumbada.

Si algo nos demuestra la historia es que ningún imperio es eterno (el español duró siglos). Incluso China tendrá su auge y después su caída, como todo imperio.


----------

